

The beginning of the end of NoSQL - Jnwinter
http://blogs.the451group.com/information_management/2010/11/12/the-beginning-of-the-end-of-nosql/

======
raganwald
I have a couple of quibbles with the article, but they pale next to the
inaccuracy of the title.

The premise of the article is one vendor of a NoSQL database solution is
distancing itself from the _term_ NoSQL because it is not specific enough. The
article goes on to explain that "NoSQL" refers to a variety of SQL-less
approaches to data management, and that other vendors will de-emphasize the
term NoSQL in favour of being more specific about their technology/paradigm.

The title makes it sound like the article claims that everyone in the industry
will be going back to SQL, when in fact the article (a) is only discussing
commercial vendors, and (b) is only discussing the use of the term NoSQL, not
the technologies themselves.

~~~
Retric
Welcome to the wonderful world of buzzwords. Remember the goal is to pick a
name that helps you sell stuff not to be technically useful.

You may recall that DHTML became Ajax even though no new technology comes
about. NoSQL did not solve everyone’s problems so it's time to rename the same
idea and start the hype cycle up again. Expect the same thing to happen again
and again.

PS: _Despite the name, the use of XML is not actually required, nor do the
requests need to be asynchronous_
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ajax_(programming)>)

------
jchrisa
The truth is when I spoke about CouchDB at the first NoSQL meetup, I was
thinking about "No SQL in HTML5" as that was currently the big debate in the
W3C. The term worked for that purpose (it looks like IndexedDB is going to win
as the local database spec) but aside from that I don't think it gives us
much.

